# MTH Triplex w/DCS has lost all sound!



## Bigkk83 (May 11, 2011)

My One Gauge Triplex just recently lost all sound but still moves and lights up fine. Any suggestions? I've reset everything and turned all volumes up but no change. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bigkk83 (May 11, 2011)

Oh, and i've turned the engine sound on and off and even tried running my ipod through the proto-cast but nothing results. I want to try everything before I think about having it looked at for programming or possible speaker problem.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

As you can see from the lack of Answers MTH and DCS are'nt very popular in LargeScale Based on the info from Largescale Forums like this one. My suggestion would be to send it 

Back to MTH as these locos have had a lot of issues and they would be the best place to get it repaired.


Everyone i know of, myself included has had problems with it, And you may have noticed on their web site

That they are Discounting them deeply to get rid of them along with the GG--1s It really makes you wonder some times.........









Might i suggest your next Steam loco to look into a FINE Quality USAT Steamer, they are the best you know.

You BETCHA ........... LOL 


Please dont be affraid to ask any other questions as we ENJOY pointing out ALL the facts Even the hidden ones..............











MTH really has a lot of Neat Trains in HO and O Guage Too.................... and if you wait and get Proto 3 units


They will run on the greatest contol system out there, DCC


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Most likely it is the connection between the tender and the engine. The pins can get bent if you arent careful. Try moving the plug up and down a bit to see if the sound suddenly comes back. 

If so, all you need to do is fix the socket the tender plug goes into. I had this happen on my Hudson and Challenger, though it was easy to fix.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had my speaker go out on mine. If you can open the tender and have another speaker handy to try it out, this may give you a quick diagnosis.

Contact Jim @ http://www.jimselectrictrainworks.com/


...........Jim


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had something similar happen to my 3 Rail AFT GS-4. 
Sound works, but on curves only! After looking things over, I think what 
happened is I have a broken wire INSIDE the cable between tender and locomotive! 
Because, if I turn the cable and twist it into strange position(s), it'll work briefly. 

Now, I also gotta figure out why my 3 Rail triplex has problems! 
It'll run fine for a minute, then take off, uncontrollable, at full throttle. 
Then return to normal, repeat etc........ 

Anyway, may also consider checking plug between locomotive and tender. 
Granted, my problems are 3 Rail, but it's worth a try.


----------

